# Better to hang drywall horizontally or vertically on a wall less than 42" wide?



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> These crappy wallmart hangers are 16 1/2" wide:clap:


One of my questions when in floor plan phase is what kinda closet system they want. Most people today are getting that white coated bar stuff you see all over the place. I then adapt to what ever they choose.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

Think of it this way: walk up to a wall in your house. At eye level if the wall is stood up there's going to be a seam in front of you. However, if the sheet is laid down the seam is going to be at waist level and more difficult to see.

As precision noted, depending on the lighting and the sheen of the paint, even well taped seems can show. That's why hallways and of course stairwells should rarely be stood up. 

I have always gone by the old adage that the less seams the better for quality purposes. In garages and closets I really don't care though.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I wouldn't go less than 24" finish wall to finish wall.


----------

